# Fehler im Code oder falsche Anzeige im Browser?



## GENESIS2005 (28. Juni 2005)

*Unterschiedliche Anzeigen...*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich habe eine Frage zu einer Darstellungssache.

Das Problem ist ganz einfach:

Wenn ich meine Seiten entwickel, dann sieht diese bei mir problemlos aus.
Mein Kollege behauptet aber, die Seite bzw. die Navigation sei verschoben; Es sind Lücken zwischen den Buttons.

Developer Planet 

Hier ist meine Seite... vielleicht könnt ihr ja berichten wie sie bei euch aussieht und
vielleicht weiß auch einer eine Antwort darauf, wieso bei mir grundsätzlich alles falsch dargestellt wird.

Ich habe einen Medion PC, WIN XP Home SP2 und benutze den IE 6.0.

MFG.

GENESIS


----------



## freakcx (29. Juni 2005)

Ich kann im IE sowie Firefox keine Fehler sehen  jedoch wirft der W3C ein paar Fehler aus:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.w3.org/;verbose=1

korrigier die mal ansonst wüsste ich auch nix!


----------



## GENESIS2005 (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Also ich habe herausgefunden, dass z.b. Firefox lieber % Angaben im CSS hätte anstatt Pixel Angaben. Habe die Seite schon extra auf 800er Breite herunter designed, weil es in einer 1024er Auflösung zu noch mehr kuriosen Fehler kam wie z.b. das Stauchen von Bildern oder oder keine Stauchung von Bildern wenn man das Fenster resized.
Es gibt wohl Eigenarten, die häufer im IE als in anderen Browser vorkommen, die man nicht so ohne weitere beheben kann.

Dass der W3C Fehler ausgibt verwundert mich eigentlich... Ich stelle die Seiten mit dem Dreamweaver her und da existiert ja schon eine Fehler Berichterstattung.

Naja ich danke für die Antwort und werd dann mal weiter an meinem Layout feilen.


----------

